

HBase: Big Data Arrays Loading via Bulk Load - thumbtacktech
http://blog.thumbtack.net/2013/11/hbase-big-data-arrays-loading-via-bulk.html

======
thumbtacktech
I would like to share with you my experience of using HBase, namely to tell
you about bulk loading.

